# online armor or comodo please ?



## peterlakey (May 1, 2008)

hello everyone. online armor prevents spyware doctor from connecting with its search engine after i recently installed it . spyware doctor worked ok with comodo . how do i cure this . is it better than comodo ? all views greatly appreciated because i'm getting really confused . many thanks . cheers - peterlakey


----------



## paulc69 (Sep 12, 2008)

i kindda posted the same thing and the answers i got pointed to comodo being better. I uninstaled online armor myself, it seemed to hog everything (not very technical answer sorry)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Comodo gets pretty good reviews around the web, I'd just stick with that one.


----------

